# Casting Couch



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

If your life was a movie, who do you think would be picked to play you?

For myself, I can see Tom Hanks or Matt Damon in the role.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I would play myself. I don't want anyone else to even think about trying to do me when they know nothing about me. No one truly knows who I am or how I operate. Only I can be me.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

missingno said:


>


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Enrique Iglesias xD


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL! nice still.



missingno said:


>


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Not gonna lie that picture describes what I thought when I read the thread title too, lol.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Johnny Depp!! 

He'd be a gamer then 1 day he'd find this special game on the market and when he put in the cd it transported him to another world where he had to complete it to get back out >: D 
(Hollywood always exagerate ppls life stories like that to make them more interesting) lol ^_^


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Thought this thread is gonna be about porn


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'd want Michelle Williams to play me. We don't look alike, but I think she's a good actress. She seems to play a lot quiet, troubled-but-resilient women, who make a lot of mistakes but are doing the best they can. Which is I guess how I'd hope I'd be portrayed.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Casting couch. lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

missingno said:


>


Haha that was the first thing I thought of too.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah but who would you want to play you?


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

missingno said:


>


I thought this thread was about to get epic.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

missingno said:


>


FACT: 90% of men know this Couch


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> FACT: 90% of men know this Couch


Agreed! Hahaa


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I swear I've never seen Casting Couch X. Never seen porn before either.


----------

